# Canon Targets Security Camera Market for Growth



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/canon-targets-security-camera-market-for-growth/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/canon-targets-security-camera-market-for-growth/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>DSLR Sales Cool

</strong>Until the big megapixel body hits or an EOS 5D Mark IV, DSLR sales will not see the growth that had been previously enjoyed.</p>
<p>Canon hops to move into the “wide open” market of security cameras. They hope to sell $1 billion dollars worth of security cameras annually starting in 2016. I have no rumors about what’s coming in the segment. :)</p>
<p>“A major focus for the next phase is increasing our business-to-business (B2B) sales, and of course security cameras – which is a huge market – is part of that,” Canon President and CEO Fujio Mitarai said in an interview.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/08/23/canon-surveillance-idUKL4N0GN0YB20130823" target="_blank">Read more at Reuters</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## photo212 (Aug 26, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/canon-targets-security-camera-market-for-growth/"></glusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/canon-targets-security-camera-market-for-growth/">Tweet</a></div>
> <p><strong>DSLR Sales Cool
> 
> Until the big megapixel body hits or an EOS 5D Mark IV, DSLR sales will not see the growth that had been previously enjoyed.</strong></p>
> ...


Perhaps releasing the longer awaited 7D MkII for wildlife and sports photographers would spur renew sales. Metal body with weather resistance. Seems a natural for upgrading and getting people to invest in the cropped sensor upgrade.


----------



## Sashi (Aug 26, 2013)

Well at least they're going to make the bad guys looks fabulous. 8)


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 26, 2013)

I've spent more than $30k on security cameras at work, and plan to spend at least that much in the next two years. They're highly valuable, even though I don't use them primarily for security.

One thing I've wanted that isn't available is a very, very long-zoom security camera. The SX50 lens and sensor module with 2x digital crop would yield 1920x1080 without upresing with a zoom range of 100x (24-2400mm equivalent). That is something I could really use. The best I have now is a 20x range from about 35-700mm.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 26, 2013)

Canon has their super low light sensor patent that was claimed to be a huge improvement for security cameras, so maybe we will see that.

Like Nikon, with P&S sales going South, they are looking for a new market to tap.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 26, 2013)

Sashi said:


> Well at least they're going to make the bad guys looks fabulous. 8)



They will make EVERYONE look "fabulous."

Anyone who succeeds in getting out of bed in the morning is on camera some or all of the day -- at least in the U.S. now.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 26, 2013)

How come this boring notice makes the front page, one that has nothing to do with consumer users and the absolutely critical report about the column ADC patent, also mentioned by Angkorwat in the same posting doesn't? 

The ADC patent might mean that maybe finally Canon puts out some state of art sensors again, ones maybe even better than Exmor since they may also have the best DR at high ISO too.

This was the important part of Ankor's posting:
http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.se/2013/08/canon-files-for-dual-range-column.html


----------



## unfocused (Aug 26, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> How come this boring notice makes the front page, one that has nothing to do with consumer users and the absolutely critical report about the column ADC patent, also mentioned by Angkorwat in the same posting doesn't?
> 
> The ADC patent might mean that maybe finally Canon puts out some state of art sensors again, ones maybe even better than Exmor since they may also have the best DR at high ISO too.
> 
> ...



Perhaps because no one understands it? 

Someone asked essentially that on the other thread and instead all that we got were snide comments about Ankor. Seriously, I understand that it is fun for some on this forum to play into his obsessions and goad him into arguments, but it would be nice if someone would also take a little time and explain what this patent means.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 26, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Until the big megapixel body hits or an EOS 5D Mark IV, DSLR sales will not see the growth that had been previously enjoyed...



I'm sorry, but that doesn't make any sense at all. A "big megapixel body" is a niche market product, as is the EOS 5D IV. Neither one of these will significantly boost DSLR sales. 

In fact, the problem is that the compact market has collapsed due to phone competition and economic challenges in Asia and Europe are slowing sales in the DSLR market for all manufacturers. It's quite clear from both Canon's and Nikon's recent financial reports that the DSLR market is hurting not from any lack of product, but because of external economic conditions. It is also clear that they believe sales will pick up as market conditions improve.

Neither a "big megapixel body" nor a 5DIV will change the underlying economic challenges facing all manufacturers.


----------



## dtaylor (Aug 26, 2013)

Does this mean the NSA will start using red ringed lenses?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 26, 2013)

unfocused said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > How come this boring notice makes the front page, one that has nothing to do with consumer users and the absolutely critical report about the column ADC patent, also mentioned by Angkorwat in the same posting doesn't?
> ...



Put simply (and he did mention this) it means, if Canon actually implements it, that we should be able to do at least as well as Exmor for low ISO dynamic range while still doing as well at the best cameras at high ISO DR (which are non-Exmor). So it would be like the low ISO DR of a D800 and the high ISO DR of a 1DX/D4 all at once.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 26, 2013)

When I saw Canon's new action camcorder I thought it passed a resemblance to these dashboard cams that are becoming popular...

Just about everybody in Russia uses these and they are catching on fast in the UK and I think the US insurance companies give discounts to young drivers who use them.

All grist to the mill, even if it seems relatively unexciting.

Panasonic have been here for years, with security / remote cameras at least, so why not Canon?


----------



## bchernicoff (Aug 26, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> How come this boring notice makes the front page, one that has nothing to do with consumer users...



Well, I read the article at Reuters and came away worried that Canon will shift their best and brightest into security camera R&D. That would have an impact on what we do.


----------



## RGF (Aug 26, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Until the big megapixel body hits or an EOS 5D Mark IV, DSLR sales will not see the growth that had been previously enjoyed...
> ...



Don't understand this - security cameras will impact 2016. Does that mean 5D M4 will not be out till 2017? What will help Canon in 2014 and 2015?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 26, 2013)

I hate hearing about canon moving away from it's core business of folk taking holiday photos.

Since when have technologies devloped for security or military ever helped civilian products.

And if Canon aren't making enough from the consumer camera game to survive then they move into chocolate bars as a side product for all I care, so long as they stay in business.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Since when have technologies devloped for security or military ever helped civilian products.



Well, I've found GPS/satellite navigation to be pretty helpful.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 26, 2013)

Clever Dr Brain doesn't do irony shock.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2013)

Touché, Paul.


----------



## J.R. (Aug 26, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Clever Dr Brain doesn't do irony shock.



sarcasm in between straight-talk makes it hard to spot ;D


----------



## surapon (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, Yes, Yes----About time that My Love Canon company try to compete with Panasonic/ Sony/Vicon/Bosch/Phillips/Tamron and Pelco.---Which I specified and Use These CCTV / Security cameras system in my Jail/ Detention Project more than 1.5 Million US Dollars each year.
About time that My Dear Canon use their great / Fast Lens in this Security Market.
Surapon


----------



## kjay27 (Aug 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Since when have technologies devloped for security or military ever helped civilian products.
> ...



And how 'bout the internet. It was originally developed by the Pentagon's DARPA (Al Gore's self claim to the contrary)


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Since when have technologies devloped for security or military ever helped civilian products.


Hmmmmmm........

The big projects I have worked on....

Teledon... invented in Ottawa Canada, the inspiration for HTML.... ( this was late 1970's.... phone modems to communicate, a compact formatting language, and interactive browsing of pages)
High speed modems.....
Darpanet.... became the internet..... (Canada and the USA jointly developed it... Canadian lead scientist was Dr. John Robinson (my boss), released to the world 1986)
Wireless data communications.....
Satellite communications.....
Search and Rescue beacons and groundstations.... we did the first detect of a crashed plane in 1985....

what good ever came from military research?????


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Since when have technologies devloped for security or military ever helped civilian products.
> ...



1) Penicillin
2) GPS
3) HUD's
4) All sorts of aircraft technologies
5) Graphite Golf Clubs (light weight composites)

Would you like me to continue?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hahaha Dr. Brain is not alone it seems.

Read back muppets.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Since when have technologies devloped for security or military ever helped civilian products.
> ...


Electronic Computers! Developed to calculate shell trajectories during WWII. Eventually evolving into commercial products. 
The Internet  

The list of products that evolved from Military R&D is beyond comprehension. Many people don't realize how much of our modern electronics have their roots in Military Research.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 27, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Put simply its a leap of faith to say what it will achieve "if Canon actually implements it". There is the little matter of going through R&D first to see what it can achieve. Its fair to assume that someone at Canon has faith it will work, but I bet they are being careful about what they are claiming.

What the patent describes is having more than one gain so in a gross simplification its sort of like a camera working at two different ISO settings at one time. You might think of it as in chip HDR. 

Its an idea that has distinct possibilities but no one here will be able to do more than guess at the outcome. How educated the guess is will be for you the reader to decide for your selves. ;D


----------



## Skulker (Aug 27, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Hahaha Dr. Brain is not alone it seems.
> 
> Read back muppets.



Once its got a momentum you cant stop it anymore than turn back the tide. Sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 27, 2013)

Skulker said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha Dr. Brain is not alone it seems.
> ...



Might as well. If it wasn't a school night I'd open a beer.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 27, 2013)

Skulker said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



People have already shown how shadows work at ISO1600 vs ISO100 years ago. Hint: it helps a LOT.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 27, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> People have already shown how shadows work at ISO1600 vs ISO100 years ago. Hint: it helps a LOT.



I couldn't agree more and cant imagine many would disagree. But BTW to be frank it's quite arguable that these days the difference between iso1600 and iso4000 is much more interesting.

But that is just the basis for this concept. To start drawing conclusions as to what will come out of the R and D is pretty much a waste of time. IMHO That's why I'm more interested in Canon moving into security cameras than in ankorwott's speculation. And just in case you misunderstand the point of that sentence I'd like to make it clear that I am not very interested in security cameras.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 27, 2013)

Skulker said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > People have already shown how shadows work at ISO1600 vs ISO100 years ago. Hint: it helps a LOT.
> ...



Well I think it is pretty clear we could be talking a good 2-3 stops better at ISO100 so that is pretty darn interesting to me! (especially when Canon users rave about how the 6D has better high ISO than the D600, when the 6D DR advantage is like only 1/2 stop at high ISO until you go to super, super high ISO).

And considering that this site constantly poses lens patents and patents for foveon-like sensors and so on, most of which Canon never has any remote plans to ever produce (at least when it comes to the lenses), it seems exceedingly odd that they are burying his DR patent find. Why do all the other patents go main page and this one, which could be some of the biggest news of all does not? Are they afraid it will lead to talk pointing out that Canon has fallen wayyyy behind for low ISO DR at the current point in time on the main page or something or maybe just to annoy Ankor?? None of the other patents they post on the main page point out any current Canon weakness. It just seems odd that this, perhaps most important of all patents they could have posted, is the only one they leave off the front page.

Of course if you consider all patent posting to be a waste, that is fair enough.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 27, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Skulker said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Its clear you could be talking about what ever you want to you are talking about 2 or 3 stops better at iso100. Without a shred of technical data to back it up, its pure fantasy. What you get may be very different and may be quite some time in the future. When we get some realistic information from a reliable source I will be interested right along with you.

What a surprise that they post information about Canon patents on a Canon forum. Well blow me down I never expected that. There was a moan that poor old Ankorwatt was being ignored. When I tell you why I was not interested in his post you then start silly posts about 6D's. You're as daft as him.

I never said that i thought all Patent posting was a waste of time. For your information I'm very interested in Patents, the difference is that I don't jump to conclusions and start posting predictions about what will come of it. You are just like Ankorwatt, drawing incorrect conclusions from misinterpreting information you have.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Hahaha Dr. Brain is not alone it seems.
> 
> Read back muppets.


And clearly you can join Dr. Brain.....


----------



## Skirball (Aug 28, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Skulker said:
> 
> 
> > paul13walnut5 said:
> ...



You seem to be missing the point of college.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 28, 2013)

Skirball said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Skulker said:
> ...



Hahaha! Did my fair share of school might excess when a student. School night just a turn of phrase, weekday evening with work the next day would be more accurate, and would have been read as the intended meaning in my vernacular.

Not to worry. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 28, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha Dr. Brain is not alone it seems.
> ...



Too funny! Hahaha


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 30, 2013)

This is not a case of Canon announcing intentions, it is a case of letting us know what has already happened...

Canon Indoor Security Camera
Model Number: VB-M600D 

Keep tabs on any indoor space with the high-quality Canon VB-M600D Network Camera. Easy to install, this security camera performs well in low light environments and can be set to tilt, rotate, zoom, and focus from a remote location. Monitor video with efficiency with on-board analytics including moving object, and abandoned object detection. 
More Information
•ONVIF version 1.02 conformant 


•Exceptional low light performance


•Equipped with Canon's unique Easy Setup PTRZ Tool which allows the Pan, Tilt, Rotation, Zoom and Focus to be set from a remote location after installation


•The 101-degree wide-angle lens maximizes low-light performance allowing it to provide colour video down to .03 Lux and black and white video down to 0.001 Lux


•Sophisticated on-board video analytics, including moving object detection, removed object detection and abandoned object detection


•1.3 Megapixel CMOS sensor provides images with four times the detail of a VGA security camera


•Can be streamed with low bandwidth utilization and disk space usage thanks to the H.264 Codec


----------

